# Weight of a toy poodle



## Darlydootoypoo (Jun 5, 2017)

Hi,

So my red toy poodle girl is 11 months now and weighs around 3kg. She has always been a fussy eater and came from her breeder with cheap kibble and wet food. We tried other brands and then went raw, but she was still picky! I have now got her on lilys kitchen which in my opinion is closest to home cooked food. I also cook her salmon, chicken, eggs, sardines, mackeral and give her sprats too. She chews on a bully stick and I add salmon oil to her meals. She also gets peanut butter in her kong and we clear her teeth with coconut oil! 

She has been eating well for a few weeks now which I am really happy about but she is skinny. I can feel her spine but not her ribs too much. I don't remember her parents being as small but wondered if this sounded normal? When she was younger the vets made me feel bad and tried to make her give her special kibble they clearly got paid to sell and she hated it!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

How big is she? Poppy is around 11 inches/27cm at the shoulder, and her ideal weight is around 4.25 kilos. She is a bit of a gannet and would eat till she is sick if I let her, so I find myself watching to make sure she doesn't get too fat rather than too thin! At 11 months Darly is only just finishing growing - most dogs fill out a bit as they mature. 

Sophy went off kibble as soon as it got the least bit stale. In the end I decided to cook for them myself, and when I felt confident added in some raw - it is much cheaper than the good quality tray meals, and it means I know what they are eating.


----------



## Darlydootoypoo (Jun 5, 2017)

I have never measured her actually but I will do when i'm home from work and let you know!

I was happy with giving her raw food but she then went off certain flavours and it being raw and the possibility of cross-contamination bothered me so I am glad she's happy with her food now! I always assume she would be a ganet as most dogs are but she's a funny picky little lady!!

I see you have a red baby, is that poppy?


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Yes - I have never been entirely sure whether she is red or dark apricot. She has lightened a little over the years, but is still a deep red in some lights, and ginger or apricot in others. She will be 8 on Thursday, but still seems just a puppy to me!


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I have a really picky toy, he weighs about 6 pounds. He was only 5 pounds as an adult when I got him. With him, I found the best way was to find a kibble he liked enough to eat as a treat, then serve it with a little warm water to make it tastier, not much, and add a scoop of wet food to it. And stick to it. The more you change, the fussier they are because they know they'll get something else if they don't it.

At first he would skip a meal often and go 48 hours without eating (his choice not to eat) but now he will eat any treat and never leaves any food in the bowl. He's really changed.


----------



## Darlydootoypoo (Jun 5, 2017)

Dechi- Thanks for your reply, that's good to know as yours weighs less than Darly! I have found if I give in and give her something else, she will then eat it so now I put it down once and take it away and put it down again at the next meal.. she has now eaten consistently for about a week! She has never been a massive fan of kibble so I am sticking with high quality organic cooked dog food and varying other nice cooked things but lots of variety so she doesn't get bored.

They are funny things eh! 

FJM- Yes I think Darly is more apricot actually, she's lighter than poppy! Also her nose has changed from black to brown, is that normal?!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Brown noses are very common with reds and apricots, I think. Sometimes they go darker again in the summer (snow nose), sometimes not.


----------



## Darlydootoypoo (Jun 5, 2017)

That's good to know! It's funny as we nearly called her Olive as her nose looked like a little black olive.. then it went brown!! I do love her nose though.. constantly kissing it, much to her disgust!!!


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Darlydootoypoo said:


> Dechi- Thanks for your reply, that's good to know as yours weighs less than Darly! I have found if I give in and give her something else, she will then eat it so now I put it down once and take it away and put it down again at the next meal.. she has now eaten consistently for about a week! She has never been a massive fan of kibble so I am sticking with high quality organic cooked dog food and varying other nice cooked things but lots of variety so she doesn't get bored.
> 
> They are funny things eh!
> 
> FJM- Yes I think Darly is more apricot actually, she's lighter than poppy! Also her nose has changed from black to brown, is that normal?!


Great news ! ;-)


----------



## LucieLilac (Jul 15, 2017)

*Hi*

I have a silver toy poodle Lucie, she is nearly six months old and weighs just 2.27KG. Since bringing her home in May she has suffered with ear infections and loose stool problems. We have visited the vet several times, her ears are now ok but stomach is still a problem. She has had three courses of antibiotics and is now on probotics. We had a stool sample test which came back negative.
She has been eating chicken and rice or ages and I have recently tried her on Lilys Kitchen Organic puppy chicken dinner, mixing with the chicken and rice, she was not at all keen. Yesterday I tried her with a little bit of minced beef added to chicken and rice but today she has had diarrhea. I am at my wits end, not sure what to do next. I am tempted to try her with raw but don't want to make matters worse.:afraid:


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

If she is OK with chicken I would try her with half a raw chicken wing. And I would add a little ground eggshell to the chicken and rice to help balance calcium levels. If you can bear it raw green tripe may help - it is available in frozen blocks and chunks from Pets at Home as well as many other suppliers (I am guessing you are in the UK?). Buy the smallest size you can find, in case she refuses it. If you are not already using it, try the complete chicken mince for dogs (80% muscle, 10% bone, 10% offal) - you can cook it gently with rice and it is more balanced than just muscle meat. If that works, gradually reduce the amount of rice, and then try with complete lamb (I skim off most of the fat if feeding lamb, pork or beef). If you can find a local stockist I have found DAF (Durham Animal Foods) minces better quality and lower fat than the Natures Menu sold by Pets at Home (and considerably cheaper, too!): Stockists - DAF Petfood. Does she like scrambled eggs? Always a safe standby here, and mix well with a little cooked rice if necessary.

PS - You may get more responses if you start a new thread with an explanatory title.


----------



## Darlydootoypoo (Jun 5, 2017)

One thing I found with raw feeding was that it made Darlys stools solid. It's so good and nutritious that they mainly just get rid of the indigestible bone so their stool is also white! If I were you I would gradually move onto raw feeding if diarrhoea has been a problem for you. I used nutriment puppy as it's just chicken which is easy on their tummies. We have a local supplier so we were lucky! Right now I am feeding Darly sachets of country hunter beef and she loves it! She's still only around 3kg but I think she's just destined to be tiny! Raw feeding was fine but she didn't eat much so it was wasteful and I didn't want raw food hanging around! Good luck x


----------



## LucieLilac (Jul 15, 2017)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the advice. She does also like scrambled egg. I read about grinding up the egg shells yesterday and am drying one out to grind into her rice later. I will open a new thread, thanks. I am still trying to find my way around the forum, I am sure it will be great to be in touch with other poodle owners!.:act-up:


----------

